# Silverstone Raven RVZ01 listed



## dom99 (Jan 26, 2014)

Hi, just seen this case is now listed on the silverstone website here

http://www.silverstonetek.com/raven/products/index.php?model=RVZ01&area=en

I'm going to get this when I can find a seller in the UK, but if you don't like the styling you can wait for the Silverstone Milo ML07.

It says it can take a 240mm rad but in a case that small I just can't see it


----------



## Fourstaff (Jan 26, 2014)

I don't see where it says it can take 240mm rads.


----------



## dom99 (Jan 26, 2014)

Fourstaff said:


> I don't see where it says it can take 240mm rads.



Ah yes it doesn't specify radiator size but one can be mounted underneath the graphics card, on page 31 of the manual it talks about the stacked power connector possibly interfering with the radiator, and underneath the gpu are two 120mm fan vents, therefore it indicates one is meant to be mounted here.

Page 30 also mentions that custom loops can be built inside with reference to a specific pump.

You can also get a 120mm rad positioned above the CPUCPU


----------



## RCoon (Jan 26, 2014)

It is entirely possible







EDIT: Quick addition regarding radiator above CPU


----------



## dom99 (Jan 26, 2014)

RCoon said:


> It is entirely possible
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ah yeh thanks for the images, hopefully only a week or so until it goes on sale, my only concern is the sfx power supply not having enough juice as the seem to all be a bit underpowered


----------



## TRWOV (Jan 26, 2014)

I've found my Steam Box


----------



## Vario (Feb 4, 2014)

The Made In China back part kinda bothers me, the rest really looks slick.


Heres a review http://www.pcper.com/reviews/Cases-...n-Z-RVZ01-Mini-ITX-Case-Steam-Machine-Chassis


----------



## qiong (Feb 7, 2014)

It's possible to install a AIO water cooling for this case, I've already built one, with Coolermaster Seidon 120V, it works but quite noisy, I will suggest to install Silverstone's  NT06-PRO instead.


----------



## Animalpak (Mar 25, 2014)

Im on the way to build a steam box rig with this case too.

I suggests to wait this PSU release from Silverstone with 600 watt SFX from factor. Q2 Q3 2014 !

http://www.gamers.at/wp-content/upl...-sfx-netzteil-fuer-htpcs_193313-1864x1242.jpg



When will be available then everybody wants to build a powerful steam box gaming rig.

With 600 watt you can run 4770K overclocked and 780 Ti without any hiccups.


----------

